# want to come to my pants party?



## killclimbz

TJ! Good to see ya man. Holllleeee crap it's taking a long time for sb to come back. It is showing signs of coming back to life.


----------



## REKER

"Are you trying to say theres a party in your pants, and that we are invited?"

haha, great movie. Oh and welcome.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

holy shit!

_Burgundy _had its netwrok TV premiere last night, over here in blighty!

talk aboot co-inky dink!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

_yeah! i ate a big red candle_


----------



## boarderaholic

TJCOMLY!!!!!!!!!!! Look who decided to wander in a bit late! Anyway, what I'm TRYING to say is...welcome!!!


----------



## Guest

it took me a while to find him. i found him on subaruworld.com & boxerworld.com, but it took a minute to find him on myspace...until i realized i knew his name, lol.


----------



## bravo_castle

TJ post up some pictures of your pup !

BTW: good to see you over here.


----------



## T.J.

N~R~G said:


> it took me a while to find him. i found him on subaruworld.com & boxerworld.com, but it took a minute to find him on myspace...until i realized i knew his name, lol.


Jenn, are you stalking me? btw i dont regular either of those 2 sites but nice investigation work.


----------



## T.J.

bravo_castle said:


> TJ post up some pictures of your pup !
> 
> BTW: good to see you over here.




























2 shots hiking with my pups. these are both at least a year old. he is about 70 lbs now. 
also a pic of the female we rescued in april of this year. she has also gained some weight since that pic. this is the best i can do while at work.

<edit: typo fixed>


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> Jenn, are you stalking me?


don't flatter yourself! just because i think you're hot doesn't mean i'm psycho...unless that's some kind of fetish you have, then i can play along 
ch-ch-ch-ch-ha-ha-ha-ha-ch-ch-ch-ch-ha-ha-ha-ha

although that's not the music to psycho.


----------



## Guest

let me stop, i'm trying to be respectful.


----------



## T.J.

N~R~G said:


> don't flatter yourself! just because i think you're hot doesn't mean i'm psycho...unless that's some kind of fetish you have, then i can play along
> ch-ch-ch-ch-ha-ha-ha-ha-ch-ch-ch-ch-ha-ha-ha-ha
> 
> although that's not the music to psycho.


yeah right, its more like 'bow chicka bow wow'


----------



## killclimbz

Boxers are such cool dogs.

Now do we need to get you two a virtual bedroom or something???


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Now do we need to get you two a virtual bedroom or something???


haha, no, not at all. TJ's hot, it's an observation i made when we went riding together, i voiced it on sb.com & everyone took my word for it & named him the sexiest male, now it's getting a little out of hand & i don't want him or his girl thinking i'm trying to disrespect or that i can't be respectful...cuz i'd really like to be able to keep riding with him.

now i've taken all the fun out of it 

i mean, i enjoy the flirting, but i'd rather be able to ride with him (cuz then i can stare at his hotness on the hill) 

but really though, i'm no threat, i mean no harm, and i don't mean to disrespect. 
it's all fun & games till someone shoots their load in your eye.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Boxers are such cool dogs.


boxers like to hump like rabbits! 

they say owners resemble their dogs, is that true?


----------



## REKER

Whos playing Barry White?


----------



## boarderaholic

Jenn...TJ IS hot and I know where he lives! =D! But then again...just a girly observation. And your boxers are adorable!!!


----------



## killclimbz

Geeze, sounds like it's going to be a threesome now! TJ you must be one very tired man...


----------



## Guest

boarderaholic said:


> Jenn...*TJ IS hot*...just a girly observation.


see! it's like when you guys talk about girls with big boobs...


----------



## Guest

i've never seen his boxers  are they boxer briefs or just the regular kind?


----------



## boarderaholic

N~R~G said:


> i've never seen his boxers  are they boxer briefs or just the regular kind?


You should go find out next time you ride with him...


----------



## T.J.

i'm more of an ass man myself...


----------



## bravo_castle

Great looking beasties you got there TJ.
Boxers are such cool dogs.


----------



## Sam I Am

Thread Revival!!!! 

Hi Tj. I would just like to extend a welcoming hand and give you a belt to hold those pants up.:cheeky4:

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahah.


----------

